# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تحصيل مجدد در ساير رشته ها

## Saeed_yari76

با سلام
بنده دانشجوي ترم اخر كارداني نرم افزار كامپيوتر از دانشكده شهيد بهشتي هستم و اين تابستون مي خوام در مقطع كارشناسي به ادامه تحصيل بپردازم. از رشته خودم راضي هستم و موفقيت خوبي هم دارم.
آيا مقدور هست بعد از پايان دوره كارشناسي شروع به تحصيل در رشته تجربي كنم. يعني مثل همه دوره دو ساله دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي به صورت غيرحضوري بگذرونم و ديپلم تجربي بگيرم و وارد دانشگاه شوم؟
فكر كنم موضوع در جاي درستي درج كردم اگر اينطور نبود پيشاپيش پوزش مي طلبم.
با تشكر
ياري

----------


## _Fateme_

شما که داری درستو میخونی؟؟ دوباره بیای بخونی و کنکور بدی؟؟
یه عالمه وقت و هزینه میگیره ازت 
به هرحال فکرتو بکن اگه میبینی درسته همون کارو بکن ولی خداوکیلی شماهایی که ریاضید چرا رفتید ریاضی وقت فکر دوباره کنکور دادن میفته تو سرتون اونم تجربی؟؟ سواله واسم

----------


## Saeed_yari76

> شما که داری درستو میخونی؟؟ دوباره بیای بخونی و کنکور بدی؟؟
> یه عالمه وقت و هزینه میگیره ازت 
> به هرحال فکرتو بکن اگه میبینی درسته همون کارو بکن ولی خداوکیلی شماهایی که ریاضید چرا رفتید ریاضی وقت فکر دوباره کنکور دادن میفته تو سرتون اونم تجربی؟؟ سواله واسم


با سلام ممنون از اينكه نظر خودتون رو داديد، بابت غلط املايي پيش آمده هم از تمامي دوستان پوزش مي خواهم.
راستش بنده دو ساله ديگه كه كارشناسيمو بگيرم تحصيل من تمونه از اينكه مي خوام تو يه رشته ديگه ادامه تحصيل بدم به خاطر علاقمه.
رشته حاظرم رو به خاطر حرف پدر و مادرم انتخاب كردم توشم موفقم. مگرنه معدل سال دوم بنده ١٩.٤٠ بود رفتم هنرستان اما الان ديگه پشيمونم چرا درس مورد علاقمو نخوندم.
بعد اين دو سال مي خوام راه خودم رو برم.
به نظر شما ميسر هست مي تونم غير حضوري شروع كنم؟ برام مشكلي نداره مي تونم دروس عمومي از اول بخونم.

----------


## faeze-kmz

*:\*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*خداوند در راستای عمود حفظت کنه پسرم 

بهت توصیه میکنم ی نظر به کتاب زیست بندازی یه تایپیک هم در مورد زیست بخون بعدا اگه دوباره همین تصمیمو داشتی مطرح کن در خدمتت هستیم*

----------


## _Fateme_

والا شما ببین تواناییشو داری ما که دانش آموز تجربی بودیم داریم جان میدهیم به خاطر این درسا اگه منظورتون از غیرحضوری اینه که دیپلم تجربی بگیرین فک کنم با همون کاردانیتون بشه حالا دقیق نمیدونم شاید اشتباه کنم

----------


## Saeed_yari76

> *خداوند در راستای عمود حفظت کنه پسرم 
> 
> بهت توصیه میکنم ی نظر به کتاب زیست بندازی یه تایپیک هم در مورد زیست بخون بعدا اگه دوباره همین تصمیمو داشتی مطرح کن در خدمتت هستیم*


خواهرم تو گرايش شيمي آزمايشگاهي البته علمي كاربردي در حال تحصيل
خواهر بزرگمم پزشكي هسته اي اما اين سراسريه
مشكلي از لحاظ اشنايي با اين رشته و دروسش ندارم.

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed_yari76


خواهرم تو گرايش شيمي آزمايشگاهي البته علمي كاربردي در حال تحصيل
خواهر بزرگمم پزشكي هسته اي اما اين سراسريه
مشكلي از لحاظ اشنايي با اين رشته و دروسش ندارم.


خوبه اما خودتون با زیست آشنایی دارین؟
من خودم رشتم ریاضیه میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم
زیست واقعا با درسای رشته ریاضی قابل مقایسه نیس اصلا..خیلی ترکیبی و واقعا سنگین.هرچقد نکته بخونی بازم نکته داره! (خودتون باید باش دسته و پنجه نرم کنید تا بفهمید چی میگم بچه های رشته تجربی میدونن چی میگم)
نمیگم نمیشه ولی خواهشا فکراتونو بکنید اگه میخواین رشته تجربی ادامه بدین 
موفق باشید دوست عزیز*

----------


## Saeed_yari76

> والا شما ببین تواناییشو داری ما که دانش آموز تجربی بودیم داریم جان میدهیم به خاطر این درسا اگه منظورتون از غیرحضوری اینه که دیپلم تجربی بگیرین فک کنم با همون کاردانیتون بشه حالا دقیق نمیدونم شاید اشتباه کنم


راستش فكر نكنم بتونم تطبيق بزنم اما فكر كنم بتونم از طريق داوطلب آزاد اقدام كنم.
راستش درس خوندن خيلي قشنگه نمي دونم چطور سخته حالا يه رشته فني كه راحتتر از رشته نظري حساب ميشه رفرنس هاي ١٠٠٠ و ١٢٠٠ صفحه اي مي خونيم بعضياشم در حوزه برنامه نويسي خيلي انتزاعي هست.

----------


## kurdish boy

> با سلام
> بنده دانشجوي ترم اخر كارداني نرم افزار كامپيوتر از دانشكده شهيد بهشتي هستم و اين تابستون مي خوام در مقطع كارشناسي به ادامه تحصيل بپردازم. از رشته خودم راضي هستم و موفقيت خوبي هم دارم.
> آيا مقدور هست بعد از پايان دوره كارشناسي شروع به تحصيل در رشته تجربي كنم. يعني مثل همه دوره دو ساله دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي به صورت غيرحضوري بگذرونم و ديپلم تجربي بگيرم و وارد دانشگاه شوم؟
> فكر كنم موضوع در جاي درستي درج كردم اگر اينطور نبود پيشاپيش پوزش مي طلبم.
> با تشكر
> ياري


با این کار فقط وقتتو هدر میدی بجای اینکه بیای دوسال دروس دبیرستان رو بخونی بشین دوسال کار کن .،دنبال کار برو باز دوسال میخونی که چی بشه....رو رشته خودت تمرکز کن بهتره..

----------


## BEGIN

با مدرك كارداني يا كارشناسي ميتونيد تو كنكور تجربي شركت كنيد نيازي نيست ديپلم تجربي بگيريد فقط كتاباي كنكور تهيه كنيد و شرو كنيد 
موفق باشيد

----------


## ali.rainy

درست میگه دوستمون
نیازی به دیپلم تجربی نست برای کنکور دادن .... با مدرک فوق دیپلم هم می شه ثبت نام کرد. اما با مدرک دیپلم فنی و کار و دانش نه. باز هم دفترچه رو بخون
این از مدرک
دوم: توجه داشته باش که کتاب های تجربی دارن از بیس عوض می شن. اگر نمی خوای برای سال بعد کنکور بدی باید به این نکته توجه کنی.
سوم: اگه واقعا عاشق پزشکی هستی یا همین الان بخون برای سال بعد یا در طول دوران کارشناسی کتاب های جدید رو بخون
چهارم: حواست به سربازی باشه
پنجم : هنوز سنی نداری می تونی راهت رو عوض کنی ولی به نظر من اول پیش یک مشاور برو... ضرری نداره... حسابت رو با خودت روشن کن بعد

----------


## Saeed_yari76

> درست میگه دوستمون
> نیازی به دیپلم تجربی نست برای کنکور دادن .... با مدرک فوق دیپلم هم می شه ثبت نام کرد. اما با مدرک دیپلم فنی و کار و دانش نه. باز هم دفترچه رو بخون
> این از مدرک
> دوم: توجه داشته باش که کتاب های تجربی دارن از بیس عوض می شن. اگر نمی خوای برای سال بعد کنکور بدی باید به این نکته توجه کنی.
> سوم: اگه واقعا عاشق پزشکی هستی یا همین الان بخون برای سال بعد یا در طول دوران کارشناسی کتاب های جدید رو بخون
> چهارم: حواست به سربازی باشه
> پنجم : هنوز سنی نداری می تونی راهت رو عوض کنی ولی به نظر من اول پیش یک مشاور برو... ضرری نداره... حسابت رو با خودت روشن کن بعد


اول فرمايش شما درسته با ديپلم فني نمي تونم. خوندن دفترچه هم پيشنهاد خوبي بود.
دوم اره براي امسال نمي خوام آماده شم منتظرم كتاب از بيس تغيير كنه تا سال ديگه بعد شروع كنم.
چهارم معافيت كفالت دارم كارتشم گرفتم😇😇😇
پنجم هم خيلي ممنون نظر لطفتون هست. دنيا به آخر نرسيده بالاخره راهي گذاشتن براي آدم.

----------


## پتروس

سلام.
دیدم عنوان تایپک به سوالم میخوره گفتم همینجا مطرح کنم تا تایپک جدید نزنم.
یه بنده خدایی (آقا) 27 سالشه و کارشناسی زیست دانشگاه دولتی داره.این بنده خدا نتونسته کاری پیدا کنه !
به نظر شما:
1.با توجه به سنش تحصیل تو رشته دیگه رو توصیه میکنید(پزشکی و پیرا مد نظر نیست)
هنر(تئاتر یا سینما) و حقوق یا مدیریت خودش بین اینها مونده.
2.باز یه نظرش اینه بزنه تو کار تالیف جزوه و تست!..(متاسفانه بخاطر عدم سابقه حتی یک ساعت هم تدریس گیرش نیومد).
3.باز یه نظرش اینه بره دستفروشی کنه!
----
چه کنه  به نظر شما؟؟؟

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

گزینه یک  :Yahoo (117):

----------

